# Anatolian Shepherd Dogs Eating chickens



## Kathleen Johnston (Nov 19, 2015)

Ineed help asap.  I have two new ASDs who I love dearly.  I had owned an ASD previously and he was absolutely fabulous.  He guarded all of my 35 acre Horse Ranch and my free-rqnge chickens as well.  However, it was not until I got some new bitty chickens and let him help me raise them that he bonded with then very strongly.  He adopted my entire ranch and guarded everything.  He just could not help himself.  When I got him he was 2 months old and I spent a great deal of time with him.  I took him around the perimeter of my land and he seemed very happy with that.  However, he did adopt two places adjacent to mine.  The owners were very grateful as they had chickens too although they were all in pens. He was the love of the neighbor.  So when he had to be put down I contacted the breeder I got hime from and bought his niece and nephew.  The new female is the problem I think.  She finished off the 4 chickens I had left.  When the chickens got loose she nailed them and would not respond to commands at all.  The male just seemed to follow her and he never killed anything.  After she killed my chickens she started roaming around my place.  I found out that the neighbors were feeding them treats and their children were playing with them.  After awhile they hunted and started eating my neighbor's chickens.  How can I stop this.  This is getting to be a very severe problem and is going to get me sued.  I penned them up after this as they had completely forgotten the fence borders I had spent taking them around.  Can I retrain them to stop this behavior.  My neighbor said that they were the smartest dogs he had ever seen.  Apparently the male would open the brood box and the female would grab the chicken.  He has been very nice about thiw but this cannot go on.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 19, 2015)

sorry to hear this. Hopefully @Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer can give you some feedback


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm following this thread as it may be beneficial come when we bring home our first chickens... I wish you much luck. I know it's never easy!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 19, 2015)

Hmmm, I have a black lab now that enjoys my chickens but didin't prevesiouly. I honestly think it depends on the dog, it takes dogs time to learn. Sorry I can't offer any advice


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2015)

If you could answer the following questions it would be helpful. 
How old are the dogs?
How long have you had them?
How old when you got them?
How long has this been going on?
What exactly are your "fence borders"?
What are some of the things you have already done as far as correction?

Thanks


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2015)

First, Welcome to the place where you can find the answers you seek! And ! 

Sorry you're dealing with this. The person best able to help you, posted just above me. She is an expert and has already provided a wealth of info on various LGD (livestock guardian dogs) issues in various threads. You can learn a lot from researching in the forum: Herds General, Livestock Guardians, threads. Best of luck.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks @Latestarter 

@Kathleen Johnston - haven't heard back from you...


----------

